# Help! Cougar -Fillmore Oak Creek Unit



## DHNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

I need help! I drew out on a limited entry Cougar tag on the Fillmore Oak Creek Unit. Im looking for someone that is going out to work there dogs on the Fillmore Oak Creek unit that I can tag along. Please PM me. Thanks David


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DHNTR,, Hate to be the one to break the bad new's,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,

There have been very, very, few lion's on Oak Creek for a long time now.


----------



## DHNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> DHNTR,, Hate to be the one to break the bad new's,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,
> 
> There have been very, very, few lion's on Oak Creek for a long time now.


Do you hunt the Oak Creek unit?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup , Was there on the rifle deer this year..........Saw a nice buck hit the ground.

Chased lion's there year's ago, When there was still a few there.


----------



## BB44 (Feb 14, 2009)

Contact Shane Scott through Hightopoutfitters.com out of richfield. Im sure he can give you some insight or even help you out.


----------

